# FXG International bringing select Jigging Master products to the states



## alexmaloney333 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I just got a Jigging Master pink saber game from fxginternational.com. They were the only vendor I could find in the states for this particular rod and boy am I glad I found them. Super nice rod, very light, looks awesome, and very fun for light jigging scenarios. I was thinking about buying a jigging master PE reel from FXG to place on the new pink saber game. Which reel would you guys put on there?


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the same rod as well if you can go with a JM pe2 or maybe even pe3 that should be great on the sabre game. 

I have the Maxel 05 with my sabre game. It keeps it light for me


----------

